# 1000-2500 acres wanted south Ga long term lease



## Hughes25 (Feb 9, 2013)

looking for 1000-2500 arces with Good deer and Turkeys .......would like water and power. Looking for a long term 3-5 yr  lease in south Ga. for our family about 5 men. looking to tie something up ASAP ....Email me Chughes@hughesbrothersinc.com or call me @352-303-1598 please call,text, or email me cause I don't check this much......


----------



## Hughes25 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Hughes25 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Hughes25 (Feb 6, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Hughes25 (Feb 25, 2014)

Still looking


----------



## Hughes25 (Apr 15, 2014)

Still looking


----------



## T Sharp (Apr 25, 2014)

We have 1200 club in Stewart needing members. This might be something that would work for you. It has a lot of deer/turkey/hogs on it. Has nice camping with power/water on it with a cabin/bath house. If this is something you think you might would like then give Lamar a call at 1-423-667-0324 Thanks


----------

